# EVINE After Dark Party



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Has anyone watched this show where they talk about and sell sex products on air? I've never seen it and actually just learned of it.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I've never even heard of it, but it's an excuse to use the blue emoticons!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

It seems like a good idea with the usual female hosts explaining the products and may take the mystique out of it for those women who have never considered the products. For women who already shop for jewelry, etc at Evine, this show may give them a level of comfort. All I can find is that it airs on the last Friday of the month.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

****ever on Vice? I think that's how you spell it. Some woman explores sex, masturbation, getting a happy ending massage for women and so on. No sex toys sold, but they've talked about new and different ones and how they are used. On very late on the weekends. I was up one night flipping channels and WTH is this? lol 

Sorry for interrupting. I wondered what Evine was. I know, "curiosity killed the cat". I'll remove my subscription for the thread.


----------

